# Frannie's Log: The Stickheadinator



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

7.29;; Tuesday
*I put my stirrups down one hole today. I warmed up with it 2 down, on 9, but it felt too wierd, so I set it on 10 to jump.*Nigel had a bugbite on his back today, about the size of my whole hand. It didn't bother him at all though, so I rode and when I got off, the swelling went down. I decided to jump since I haven't in awhile. We got a bunch of new jumps, all purdy :]. I did some flat work and then poles and then a low gate. Then I had a 3 jump line, each with 2 strides inbetween. I jumped the first one on an angle, a 2'9ish vertical. Then I did that to the 3rd jump, another 2'9ish vertical. Then I did a swedish gate oxer to the roll top. He was being so pliable! He only got one long distance the entire day, and 2 or 3 chip ins. He likes to throw long distances and chip ins when we jump single fences, so I was pleased. Then as a finale/videotaped, I did the entire line. It was the 2'9ish vertical to a 3'footish oxer to the 2'9ish vertical. He was super. Did it twice, since he chipped in on the 2nd jump the first time, he was going a little too slow. He was so good! I love my pony.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

xNigelx said:


> 7.29;; Tuesday
> *I put my stirrups down one hole today. I warmed up with it 2 down, on 9, but it felt too wierd, so I set it on 10 to jump.*



I meant to say that I warmed up with it on 10, but it felt too wierd, so i put it on 9 to jump.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

7.31;; Thursday
Nigel had jumped on Tuesday and yesterday he went conditioning at CTETA so I just did some light, stretchy flat. My friend Emily was there so we took pictures. I'll post them up later. Anyways, did lots of stretchy walk and trot and when I did ask him for an uphill, dressagey head position he was awesomeee!* I put my stirrups on 10.* At the walk, I used the automatic release exersize I learned from Practical Horsemen and applied it to the walk and trot and I succeded! So this means I can continue onto the next step. The exersize was being in a 2 point with my reins loose and my hands kinda by my knees. I don't know how to explain it...haha. But yes, thats what I did. 

Nigel was super today! His canter was awesomeee. And I experimented with spongeing and half halts and I learned that if I give him quicker "sponge, sponge, sponge" instead of "s-p-o-n-g-e....s-p-o-n-g-e", he reacts better.

Long story short: Nigel was amazing today!

Did that make sense? Sorry I'm kinda delerious so I don't think any of this post makes sense. haha.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Pitchas from today!




































Stretchy walk.



























Can you say Gangsta?










Feel free to critique if you want!


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Not an english rider, but you guys look great. Your stirrups definitely look better than how they were before. =] 

Question though. How did you teach Nigel impulsion? Or if you didn't...do you know how to teach it? I'm asking a lot of people because I want to try it but I'm just not sure how I'll know if Ruby actually gets it. ..if that makes sense. :? haha


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you!

I didn't really teach him, since he knows more than I do. However, too get him collected, I have to make sure he has impulsion. To get impulsion, I get him moving forward and as he continues thinking forward, I begin by using my contact and halfhalts to lift him up, without ever chaning his speed. Now, you dont want him running away, but you want them moving forward. Its very hard to explain. Without a trainer, I could not have done it and I learn new stuff everyday and still get confused. haha. Could you go to your local library and check some stuff out or buy some books? A dressage trainer is your best bet. Or if you are looking for western collection, that is an entirely different subject that I know nothing about.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Hm. I never thought about going to the library. I think I'll definitely look into that, although my library isn't very great...but hopefully they'll have something. And I desperately want to get a trainer but the money just isn't there for the trainers.  I think a trainer would solve all my problems. If only.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Some more pitchas that I just got:




































Canter- akward timing, but still pretty cute


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

8.2;; Saturday
Rode Nigel. Jumped him a little to experiment with stirrup length. Tried it at 8, but it felt WAY to long over fences, OK on flat. Jumped and he was fantasticc. Then he got a bath. Twas fun. Got some pictures..I think. Will post then when I get 'em.

8.3;; Sunday
Show today! SMCHA english show. During warmup canter, he tripped and fell on his knees. :[ I was super worried, but I trotted him out and he was fine. Went and did our DISASTER jumper round. No joke- worst course of my life. He was so on the forehand and like ignoring me and it was discusting. Didn't place, but made it to jump off. Then we had an EQ 2'6 class, it went ok. Still kinda on the forehand, got 2nd. Then had EQ medal 2'9, kinda blew me off again and on forehand, got 4th. Then a horse kicked him [grazed him] on the shoulder. He was ok though. Though day. Poor Nyegull. Made sure to give him some bute, just in case, and hosed off his legs. Rought day for all of us.


----------

